# Warning for all parents



## MattBronsil (Feb 19, 2008)

Something I think all parents should watch.






Matt Bronsil


----------



## kmeyrick (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, that's scary! I'm lucky that if even the battery goes whiny, our dogs start howling. What could the solution be?


----------



## supervee (Nov 21, 2001)

Obviously the solution is to purchase the voice-recorded smoke alarms.







: I dislike when manufacturers play on the fears of parents.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

See, I would just never expect the alarm to wake my children up on its own. I'd be grabbing them out of their beds myself.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

See, I would just never expect the alarm to wake my children up on its own. I'd be grabbing them out of their beds myself.
but what if you can't get to them? Grabbing them from their beds only works if their beds are in your room & you are not unconscious.

I'm not surprised by this at all. My 1 dd has a very shrill alarm clock that doesn't wake her up but will wake DH up in the basement.

This is exactly why they have voice smoke detectors, kids don't wake up to the shrill noise.


----------



## MattBronsil (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
but what if you can't get to them? Grabbing them from their beds only works if their beds are in your room & you are not unconscious.

I'm not surprised by this at all. My 1 dd has a very shrill alarm clock that doesn't wake her up but will wake DH up in the basement.

This is exactly why they have voice smoke detectors, kids don't wake up to the shrill noise.

I really couldn't wake up to an alarm clock when I was in later grade school and high school, so I understood this perfectly.

Matt


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
but what if you can't get to them? Grabbing them from their beds only works if their beds are in your room & you are not unconscious.

I'm not surprised by this at all. My 1 dd has a very shrill alarm clock that doesn't wake her up but will wake DH up in the basement.

This is exactly why they have voice smoke detectors, kids don't wake up to the shrill noise.

But why is a voice detector any different? The kids in this report seems to awaken from the sound of their parents. But would that be the same for all kids?

When I was in college, my roommate and I did not awake to a regular fire (shrill) alarm. Part of it was our room (a former closet with very thick walls), and part was the fact we were heavy sleepers.

I doubt I'd wake from either alarm. My current alarm for work is my vibrating cell phone. I'd be interested to learn if my small children (dd almost 5 and ds 3) would awaken simply from the sound of a familiar parental voice.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

The best smoke alarm for my child would be a train whistle. No matter what, he leaps to his feet and runs for the window when he hears a train whistle. I am not convinced he would wake to a voice alarm.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

This needs to go somewhere besides Learning at School! Hmmm.....


----------



## kmeyrick (Aug 30, 2006)

I guess it should go to mindful home management or parenting.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Or Family Safety?


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:

But why is a voice detector any different? The kids in this report seems to awaken from the sound of their parents. But would that be the same for all kids?
When they've done sleep studies on kids voice detectors wake the kids up but they sleep through the traditional alarm. I'm sure there are exceptions to this as there is to anything.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

This is just our anecdotal evidence but.... My dd's can sleep through anything (when they actually decide to sleep) and take a loooong time to wake up and get out of bed. Yet when we had a pipe burst in the night and water was coming out seemingly everywhere and their room seemed next on the agenda I went in said "Girls, get up and come out" and they did. Immediately. They were only 2.5.

So yeah, even though I am HIGHLY sceptical of marketing schemes, I would believe a parents voice as an alarm IS a good thing.

I think this would belong in parenting issues.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Somehow i dont think this would work with my son (who is 11), i say this because i just spent like ten minutes standing over him yelling (well, not really *yelling*) "Seamus, get up, its time for school!" "GET UP!!" "Are you going to school today?!?" "You're going to be late!!!"

Maybe "ohmygod there is a fire, run RUN out of the house!!!!" would be more effective or something. But he is a really deep sleeper. And i'm not sure a disoriented sleepy kid is going to make really good decisions once they are up. I think the important thing is for the parent to have a plan how they are going to get to their child and then get out.

Katherine


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Different people wake to different things. My DH doesn't wake to being spoken to easily at all. I have to touch him if I want to wake him without yelling. DS appears to be the same way... the best way to wake him is to pick him up out of bed and carry him around until he wakes up.

Me, on the other hand... sounds wake me VERY easily, so I sleep with earplugs. I still will wake (before DH does) to sounds I can barely hear through them, if they're unusual (like our son vomiting in bed for example).


----------

